# My sunset platy is in TROUBLE!



## Molecularmann (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys and gals,
I have a sunset platy and it looks like he has some black scales on the top of his back. Anybody have any idea what it could be...? I'm trying to get some pics up asap.

TANKS, 
Molecularmann


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Is the platy racing around the tank? This can indicate high ammonia levels i think. But sunset platys have black coloring to them it could just be a color variation. A picture would help alot.


----------



## Molecularmann (May 22, 2011)

here are the pics


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Alright, I need you to look at the fish and see if the spots are sticking out like a fungus or are they flat against the fish like scales. Honestly it looks like a color morph. I'll get back to you as soon as i can but i need to sleep.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,the fish looks healthy to me.It seems like coloring.Like DJ said,look and see if its raised.Also do you notice if the fish flashes?(scrapes against objects,like trying to scratch an itch?)HEavy breathing or clamped fins?


----------



## Molecularmann (May 22, 2011)

It appears that the black is flat avaunt his body and isn't a growth. He is sort of racing around the tank a little, more like spuratic secessions of darting around the tank.


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah its most likely a color variation. But you should test your water parameters just incase. Beautiful fish btw.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

if hes darting,check the water params.It could just be he has energy,but it wouldnt hurt to test.


----------

